# Buying or Starting a Business



## troyharrison (Mar 10, 2009)

It appears from your comments (very grateful) that gaining entry to the USA to live and work is nigh on impossible unless you are god or a pop star so what about buying a business what are the options there?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

troyharrison said:


> It appears from your comments (very grateful) that gaining entry to the USA to live and work is nigh on impossible unless you are god or a pop star so what about buying a business what are the options there?


They are not so much impossible but rather a set of narrow niches that you either fit in or not. For example, the biggest niche is family-based immigration -- and you either have suitable family who can sponsor you...or you don't.

On the investment front, there's the L1 (expanding your existing overseas business), EB5 (used to be a cheaper $0.5M down option available but that's now dead so the only one available is $1M down) and the gawd-awful visa of last resort, the E2, which would require at least $200k or upwards of capital.

The latter is not recommended if you have children or if you have no entrepreneurial experience. The children can never work and must leave or secure their own status at 21. The business must provide for you and employ workers. If the business goes or doesn't perform adequately, you go!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> (used to be a cheaper $0.5M down option available but that's now dead !


But came back to life today for a futher 6 months


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> But came back to life today for a futher 6 months


Not surprising given the state of the economy. Have we got a link?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Not surprising given the state of the economy. Have we got a link?


EB-5 Immigrant Investor Pilot Program Extended<br /><i>Certain Form I-526 Petitions and Form I-485 Applications Affected</i>


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> EB-5 Immigrant Investor Pilot Program Extended<br /><i>Certain Form I-526 Petitions and Form I-485 Applications Affected</i>


Ugh...another 6 month one! Hardly generous.


----------

